# New to the salt



## Old Glory (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi I am new to saltwater. I have been keeping freshwater fish for two years now and I am looking to start a saltwater tank.

I am not looking to set up a reef tank. I have been doing some research online and reading books. I want to start with a FOWLR tank around 90 gallons. For me right now it is all about the fish (I was inspired by a snorkeling trip on my Honeymoon in Hawaii). IF I add corals it will be very hardy fish friendly types. My new wife is going to kill me this is an expensive hobby!

I have been told that a sump is not necessary. The live rock provides ample biological filtration and with a protein skimmer and a canister or HOB filter I would be fine. 

I am confused after doing some more research and reading. My goal is a FOWLR. So right now I am looking for the best set up for FOWLR and anemones, urchins, starfish, and possibly some easy corals. Again I am setting this up for the fish so if I can't have corals I will not be disappointed.

I want a sump to increase the water volume and hide the heater and skimmer but I am totally confused as to which method to use. What is the best way to set that up?

My filtration thoughts were:
Live Rock
Canister
Skimmer

My fish wish list is:
3 Yellow Tangs
Flame Angel
Humu Trigger
2 Clowns
Flame Hawkfish
3 Banggai Cardinals
Banner Fish
Wrasse
Lion Fish


1.	How should I set up the Sump? 
I am getting many different opinions. Can a refugium handle the waste production of fish or is it best for Reefs only? I was told it was critical and but also told that it would not be useful in a FOWLR tank.
Is a Wet/Dry bio-ball set up better for fish...but will it work for limited hardy corals? I was told it would be great for FOWLR but also that it would be a nightmare for Nitrate.
Is there some combination of the two that will work?
2. The LFS told me to just have a sump for a skimmer and heater and to use a canister filter with mixed media. If I go this route can I just use basic 30 gallon tank as a sump and save money, do I need all those baffles?

Advice appreciated 

Thanks 
*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Old Glory said:


> Hi I am new to saltwater. I have been keeping freshwater fish for two years now and I am looking to start a saltwater tank.
> 
> 
> I have been told that a sump is not necessary. The live rock provides ample biological filtration and with a protein skimmer and a canister or HOB filter I would be fine.
> ...


You'll also need at least 14x the water turn over for you tank. Powerheads or a return pump, whichever you prefer. ( wate movement ) 
Answers in RED


----------

